# For Seamus......... Naughty?....



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Seamus.
Try this.
Youtube. The drunk scotsman Lyrics.
Being as its 2012,i expect you to win at least GOLD :lol: :lol: for Bonny Scotland.
Gearjammer.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:? 
Where is the link.

dave p
edit.

Is it this one:




Dave p

PS I think seamus is of Irish descent. But I may be wrong


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Dave.
Thats the one, not very good on this pooter,so i just typed in "Youtube The Drunk Scotsman",and ...... "Up" it came :roll: .
As regards Irish ancestry, aren't we ALL related to the "Teddy Bear, Ireland?" Have another look,its a Teddy Bear,Loch Neagh is its eye.
Patrick.
PS. When i first went to school and saw a crate of milk,i thought it was a cows nest........... Come here,...there's more. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Depends on the argument which nationality he is. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Gemmy.
He has i believe,dual nationality,its like an Australian with an English? (PC. British?) parent,can play for England/Britain. It is a blessing and a curse,i have posted on here before,when my loyalties are put to the test it will be a close run thing . 
A Scottish reporter once wrote,"If an English sports person wins,its an English victory" however,many a time if a Scottish athlete wins,its some times written as a,"British win".(But perhaps for not much longer :wink: )
Power to the People. aka Wolfy Smith Tooting Front


----------

